# Looking for help



## 6boltfreak (Nov 4, 2021)

Long story short. I was in Mexico and took to scuba diving extremely well. (Like second nature) on my 3rd day of doing it. I was asked to join a group of professional divers for a 2 tank dive off a ship wreck. I guess on my way up. I went to fast and was bleeding from my ears. Now for few days I couldn't hear. But it's been 15 yrs now since that happened. Moving to Florida. Now own a boat, wife and kids my life has finally slowed down to where I can go back to school. Was wanting to do underwater salvage. But my mother brought up that day and has me worried, can I still dive? Some of my most memorable moments were underwater. I don't want to pay for the school if on my first dive is my last and I go deaf because of it. 

Or am I over reacting? 

Can I dive with someone to see if I can still do it? Or do I have to be certified?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

You can get with a dive shop and do a Discovery scuba class. Dive Pros in Pensacola has a deep pool and will set up you with all the gear and instructor and see how it goes. I would also think if you go to an ENT to give you a medical evaluation before you jump back in the water. Good luck


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

So based on your last question, do you need to be certified, I would presume you did one of the tourist certs while in Mexico. I would also assume you're not certified through any of the major agencies like NAUI, SDI or PADI. If you're going to dive on a charter boat, they are going to require proof of certification.

As chaps suggested, if you're going to get back into diving, you should get clearance from your doctor first. Then connect with a dive shop and get some proper training. Dive Pros, MBT and Shark Quest are all shops in the local area that I've recommended. Get about 100 dives under your belt then decide if you want to get into the salvage business.


----------

